# Update-Befehl Fehlerhaft ??



## Gast2 (17. Feb 2009)

Moin,


```
UPDATE clients SET name="Pumpe 422", SET description="Pumpe 422", SET location="strasse", SET link="link" WHERE ID=3;
```

Antwort von MySQL:


```
You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'SET description='Pumpe 422' , SET location='strasse' at line 1
```

wo liegt der Fehler? ... ich bin root und kann jedes Element einzeln updaten ... nur nicht in einer Zeile ... egal welche ich zusammenführe -_-

hand, mogel


----------



## The_S (17. Feb 2009)

Ich würd an deiner Stelle nur einmal "SET" schreiben und den Rest nur noch mit Kommata separieren


----------



## Gast2 (18. Feb 2009)

*argh*,

habe mir gerade nochmal den anderen UPDATE-String angeschaut .... ja da fehlen die SET ... daher war ich völlig verwirrt - weil es ging ja

hand, mogel

PS: ick will das Projekt einfach nur noch los werden


----------

